# And who says obedience is boring.....



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Just thought I would share my favorite picture from the NOI..


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow. You two look absolutely miserable...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sweeeet! If he makes you so miserable, you can send him to me.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

What an awesome photo! This, in my mind, is what obedience is all about...dog and handler enjoying that special bond as a team.
LOVE IT!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

You know I love this picture! I am so glad you posted it.

THIS is what makes me want to do obedience! My goal is to walk away looking like that!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

*Beautiful*

What an inspiring photo.... That's the kind of partnership I aspire to with my dog. Love it!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice picture!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I think it should be made into a poster!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Flip says he mostly agrees with Titan, except when his mom tells him to STAY. He says that IS boring!


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

haha thats soo very cute! glad you 2 are having soo much fun. i hope to have the same experience with my girl soon when i can get her into agility


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

That is such an amazing shot - would either of you want to be elsewhere? Joy in motion, and beautiful as well. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love the ebullience and joy.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Picture PERFECT!!! :dblthumb2


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a great photo!!! Needs to be a poster on your wall


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think it needs to be a poster in every training facility! The caption...let's see....um...

_It's all about the fun_
_All you need is love_
_Teamwork, it's what it takes.._

Other suggestions?

Michelle, what were you doing at that moment?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What an amazing picture!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Other suggestions?


READY!

What the Judge Sees... :uhoh:

They used a prong.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> I think it needs to be a poster in every training facility! The caption...let's see....um...
> 
> _It's all about the fun_
> _All you need is love_
> ...


I can tell you exactly what we were doing. We had just finished with our Open B run and I turned to release him. It's like he can't control his excitement one moment more..Oh and he got a good boy, great job nudge..


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Megora said:


> They used a prong.


HAHAHA!! Very funny!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Love it Love it Love it!! So wonderful to have a photo of the two of you that so captures your feelings!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Titan1 said:


> I can tell you exactly what we were doing. We had just finished with our Open B run and I turned to release him. It's like he can't control his excitement one moment more..Oh and he got a good boy, great job nudge..


Darn, I thought you were both celebrating making it over the high jump! Beautiful photo.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

WOW!!!:You_Rock_


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I love this picture! Such joy on both your faces.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

This is great!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Great picture Michelle!


----------

